# 1.5" Labled Hollandi



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

is this really a hollandi? I read that they are almost impossible to id


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe, maybe not. I'm curious.if a breeding attempt isn't planned. Why does it really matter? Its a serra, if you like it just enjoy it for what it is, n not the name.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Tough to judge from the pic. Plus at that size it may be impossible anyway. I say if he's cheap and you have an extra tank, pick em up!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree. He is a nice looking lil fish!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Doubt it, the Compressus I got that's my avatar was labeled as a Hollandi.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont know much about Hollondii but its to small to Id whatever it is.
Nice looking serra though so if the price is right and you have the space and patience to grow it out then I say grab it.

Worst case you end up with a rhom, sanchezi or comp.
Do you know collection point?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Heres the deal, I work at the LFS and I try to be as official as I can on labeling. Whenever the owner gets in Serra's I end up buying them. I have a real problem I am up to 5 serras. I try and buy them, grow them out and sell them to people from this site or to people I know our responsible owners. I have 2 rhoms in personal display tanks at the store already so I am running out of space. I am going to be moving in 4-6 months so I am not looking to add more tanks as collectively I have over 15 tanks running. I am nuts. But I hate seeing awesome piranhas go to bad homes. I feel responsible for them. I am a auto mechanic by day so I am thinking about setting up a temporary tank at the shop and keeping him there.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe you or store can refer new piranha keepers/n old ones also to P-fury so everyone can set them in the right direction.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

BRUNER247 said:


> Maybe you or store can refer new piranha keepers/n old ones also to P-fury so everyone can set them in the right direction.


I work their one day a week and thats all I do. I have converted several would be dumasses to the light! I try in salt and fresh keeping to teach new thinking smart thinking and responsible ownership reef piranhas fish!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe ask the owner if you can put a card on the piranha tanks. For proper care & or advice, visit P-fury.at least some of the customers during your days off could read it.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

BRUNER247 said:


> Maybe ask the owner if you can put a card on the piranha tanks. For proper care & or advice, visit P-fury.at least some of the customers during your days off could read it.


one of my best friends is the manager whose there 50 hours a week, plus we are a really responsible LFS, the problem isnt the owner, the employees, or the fish, its the locals! Lol all the people I know from there are all smart, but we get the is this betta stronger than that one and the I want to put 8 serras together or the feeder goldfish type at least 1 a day when I work so I know they there [email protected]


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Better pics and better growth will answer your question. Wait a couple of months or so and then post some new pics because at this point right now it could be just about any serra.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> Heres the deal, I work at the LFS and I try to be as official as I can on labeling. Whenever the owner gets in Serra's I end up buying them. I have a real problem I am up to 5 serras. I try and buy them, grow them out and sell them to people from this site or to people I know our responsible owners. I have 2 rhoms in personal display tanks at the store already so I am running out of space. I am going to be moving in 4-6 months so I am not looking to add more tanks as collectively *I have over 15 tanks running.* I am nuts. But I hate seeing awesome piranhas go to bad homes. I feel responsible for them. I am a auto mechanic by day so I am thinking about setting up a temporary tank at the shop and keeping him there.


Sorry to derail a bit but I wanna see your collection. Do you have pix of these 15 tanks? I'm assuming that you have room full of them. I keep telling the fiance that eventually I'll have a room full of tanks, but for some reason she doesn't think that will ever happen, LOL.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Sacrifice said:


> Heres the deal, I work at the LFS and I try to be as official as I can on labeling. Whenever the owner gets in Serra's I end up buying them. I have a real problem I am up to 5 serras. I try and buy them, grow them out and sell them to people from this site or to people I know our responsible owners. I have 2 rhoms in personal display tanks at the store already so I am running out of space. I am going to be moving in 4-6 months so I am not looking to add more tanks as collectively *I have over 15 tanks running.* I am nuts. But I hate seeing awesome piranhas go to bad homes. I feel responsible for them. I am a auto mechanic by day so I am thinking about setting up a temporary tank at the shop and keeping him there.


Sorry to derail a bit but I wanna see your collection. Do you have pix of these 15 tanks? I'm assuming that you have room full of them. I keep telling the fiance that eventually I'll have a room full of tanks, but for some reason she doesn't think that will ever happen, LOL.
[/quote]
never derailing when asking for my photos. LOL some are already in saltwater picture section and Ill post the rest later. although in my signature on profile my web albums on picasa are there. so you should be able to see most of my collection. plus its all in my 2 bedroom apartment, when I move into a house in 6 months or so I will have pimped out shiznit!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

more


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to say, but it's highly unlikely. The fact that hollandi even exist is still up for debate, it would be a nice species to own though.


----------

